
Regulation and Innovation - joeyespo
http://blog.alexmaccaw.com/regulation-and-innovation
======
Qworg
I'm not sure that regulation for drones is "hackable". The FAA will most
likely rule towards the prevailing use of drones - which will be for
government organizations, not individual, untrained users.

Also, this particular ruling is looking at authorizing test sites and the
privacy concerns of the people local to them.

It just seems like a huge gamble.

